# Show em if you got em.



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Let's see your homemade target's, outdoor ranges, or indoor range.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is the best shot I have at mine. It is a 50 yard range, but I need to update my back stops this year.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's mine.

My house is laid out to where I have a driveway in the back of the house.

I can go out to 40 yards - the target gets real small at that range.

It's marked at 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35 and 40 yards - beyond that I'm in the middle of the street.

I like to practice shooting at ground level from a sitting position because that is how I typically hunt.

6 arrows are numbered 1-6. Each arrow has it's own spot on the target. #5 gets the B, #6 gets the K

It would be fun to get some of you folks over for a little chillin, grillin and shootin. We got that kind of technology too!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Soap. I think that would be a fantastic idea. Throw a few pool toys in the pool and see who can hit a moving target. Yeah, I bet that would go over real well with your wife. LOL.


----------

